# something to start the year off



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Here's a little something to break the cold winter's chill

Dave was kind enough to permit me to post this sneek peek.

I must tell you that I did not build this according to the manufacturer's recommended order. I'm improvising on the wing attachments to make it easier to paint

Enjoy, dissect, discuss:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Two words: Awe. Some.


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

Hmmm.. So I'm wracking my brains trying to figure out what show this is from. I thought about all the ships I remember from Star Trek, VTBOTS, Lost In Space, Time Tunnel, Land of the Giants, Rocky Jones Space Ranger, various Twilight Zone episodes, ...... 

I even conjured up some of the more modern ones, like The Starlost and Space:1999. 

I'm drawing a blank here. 

What could it be, what could it be?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

john_trek said:


> I'm drawing a blank here.
> 
> What could it be, what could it be?


You are sooooo out of the loop. Unless you are pulling our leg...?

MMM


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

john_trek said:


> Hmmm.. So I'm wracking my brains trying to figure out what show this is from. . . What could it be, what could it be?


Here's a hint: Vhat cleans your vindshield?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Oh yeah, now that's what I'm talking about. 

Can't wait until this sucker comes out. 

Sean


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

It's a Vater !


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

No, vater is vhat makes you use your vindshield -----s in the virst place!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, in big cities, your vinshields are cleaned by VAGRANTS. hehehe


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

And Lou, WHAT is your address again, so I can swing by while you sleep? LOLOLOL :wave:


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

MonsterModelMan said:


> You are sooooo out of the loop. Unless you are pulling our leg...?
> 
> MMM



Well, it's just that Moebius never seems to do anything that appeared after 1970 ......


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

More pics Lou....this is such a tease!

MMM


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The second shot looks really sharp, Lou. Even better than the first one, which you'd already shown me!

When do we get to see the other parts of the mask set? :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

^^ When it gets above freezing around here 

Seriously, I thoght I left this nonsense back in Yankee-land.

it's toooo cold to paint. brrr


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

God, I love the new Viper in 3D! Can't wait till you're finished!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

steviesteve said:


> God, I love the new Viper in 3D! Can't wait till you're finished!


^ Yeah, what he said! :thumbsup:

BTW, it won't be much longer:


Dave Metzner said:


> Kits are in production now, we hope for shipment by end of January
> 
> Dave


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*weekend update*

Managed to get in a round of painting this weekend, dispite the cold weather. it was a matter of running outside long enough for a couple of sprays and quicky bringing it back inside to dry. repeat as needed.

Started work on the major stripes. I'll admit it's a little jarring to see a pristine Viper with no weathering on it, but that will come much later.

Enjoy


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I'll admit it's a little jarring to see a pristine Viper with no weathering on it, but that will come much later.


Nah, it's not so bad Lou. It looks like Adamas Viper when the deck crew presented it to him at the beginning of the miniseries. Coolness!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Does It come with a pilot?!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

yes, there is a very nicely detailed resin pilot.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Managed to get in a round of painting this weekend, dispite the cold weather. it was a matter of running outside long enough for a couple of sprays and quicky bringing it back inside to dry. repeat as needed.


I can't believe you managed this Lou. I saw a dog frozen to a tree on Saturday.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish the pilot was plastic but the Viper looks great. Didn't realise it was coming out so soon.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wait, the pilot's not plastic?
Please tell me it's not vinyl.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> Wait, the pilot's not plastic?
> Please tell me it's not vinyl.


Check four posts back.


Lou Dalmaso said:


> . . . I'll admit it's a little jarring to see a pristine Viper with no weathering on it, but that will come much later.


You see so many weathered, well-used and battle-weary spacecraft models, it's nice to see one with a showroom-new finish once in a while. Why not paint it as it would have looked coming straight off the production line?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

The Pilot is resin so it can hold great, crisp detail.

As for the finish...I started with the showroom finish to replicate either the "cleaned up" Viper the Chief did for Adama ( did you ever wonder how Adama was able to keep his private Viper so nice and clean even after four years of the other ones getting beat to pieces? When they were scrounging for parts? RHIP, I guess)

or the "back from the dead- Starbuck"

but you're correct, it's a different animal from the beaters

by popular demand..the pilot


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

White plastic or not....*OH BOY!!! I can't wait! BSG BSG BSG!!!!
*
*SO SAY WE ALL!!!!*

pant pant pant


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Stripes all done*

All that is left now is to do the detail painting.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I am not a fan of BG (I know- heresy ), but that Viper looks really cool. I may end up getting one after all. Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

hedorah59 said:


> I am not a fan of BG (I know- heresy )...


You're not a fan of Benny Goodman??? HERETIC!!!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*old and the new*

here's abeauty shot for the weekend


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't wait to see it with the decals on ... it looks great ...


----------

